# Webradio Hörer Telefon



## chubbysonne (13. August 2010)

Hallo Liebe User, ich wollte ein Wunschhotline für unsere Radiouser einrichten so das Wir sie wärend der Sendung direkt live mit reinstreamen können.Mit welcher Software kann ich das realisieren wenn möglich in deutsch die Software.



Zur zeit genutze Radiosoftware Sam 3 / 4 .

Sind für alle neuen Vorschläge zu haben.


Gruss Radio Fröhlich aus NRW


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. August 2010)

Was du brauchst, ist ein sogenannter Telefonhybrid (oder auch Anschaltgerät, ANG, genannt) und ein Mischpult mit dem du dann Telefonleitung und sogenannte n-1 (u.a. dein Mikro) routen und aussteuern kannst.

Es gibt recht einfache Telefonhybride, die auch gerade noch bezahlbar sind, oder aber reichlich teure Systeme für viele Leitungen und Software zur Verwaltung der Leitungen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chubbysonne (13. August 2010)

Grüsse dich Martin,

erstmal vielen dank für deine schnelle Antwort zu Unseren Anliegen,ist denn die Hardware Telefonhybrid unabkömmlich sozusagen die einfachste Lösung oder wäre da eine weniger Kostspielige Variation noch machbar? Wenn ja ; zu welcher würdest du uns Erfahrungsgemäss Raten?



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Was du brauchst, ist ein sogenannter Telefonhybrid (oder auch Anschaltgerät, ANG, genannt) und ein Mischpult mit dem du dann Telefonleitung und sogenannte n-1 (u.a. dein Mikro) routen und aussteuern kannst.
> 
> Es gibt recht einfache Telefonhybride, die auch gerade noch bezahlbar sind, oder aber reichlich teure Systeme für viele Leitungen und Software zur Verwaltung der Leitungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. August 2010)

Eine andere Lösung kann man sich via Skype zusammenschustern. Dann hat man auch gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit, Call-Ins via VoIP oder auch mittels Skype-In via Telefon abzuwickeln (Skype kann man ja auch sozusagen als Telefon nutzen, kostenpflichtig).

Trotzdem bleibt auch bei der Lösung das Problem der sogenannten n-1 (Cleanfeed). Das Prinzip der n-1 ist, dass der Anrufer nicht sein eigenes Gebabbel mit Verzögerung wieder aufs Ohr zurückbekommt, sondern lediglich dich als Moderator und vielleicht noch die laufende Sendung. Wenn man sein eigenes Gebabbel mit Verzögerung hört, dann kann man kaum noch frei reden, da der Effekt doch stark ablenkt und irritiert.
n-1 ist also vereinfacht gesagt die Kurzform von "Alles, außer sich selbst". Und dies kannst du vermutlich nur über einen externen Mischer (z.B. via AUX-Wege) lösen, auf dem du dann auch gleich die Mischung von Moderations-Mikro und Skype-Ton machen kannst.

Eine ausschließlich auf Software basierende Lösung auf nur einem Computer ist mir nicht bekannt.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter,
Martin


----------



## chubbysonne (13. August 2010)

Danke Martin für deine schnelle und Kompetenten Antworten , werde mal schaun welches wir nutzen realisieren werden.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Eine andere Lösung kann man sich via Skype zusammenschustern. Dann hat man auch gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit, Call-Ins via VoIP oder auch mittels Skype-In via Telefon abzuwickeln (Skype kann man ja auch sozusagen als Telefon nutzen, kostenpflichtig).
> 
> Trotzdem bleibt auch bei der Lösung das Problem der sogenannten n-1 (Cleanfeed). Das Prinzip der n-1 ist, dass der Anrufer nicht sein eigenes Gebabbel mit Verzögerung wieder aufs Ohr zurückbekommt, sondern lediglich dich als Moderator und vielleicht noch die laufende Sendung. Wenn man sein eigenes Gebabbel mit Verzögerung hört, dann kann man kaum noch frei reden, da der Effekt doch stark ablenkt und irritiert.
> n-1 ist also vereinfacht gesagt die Kurzform von "Alles, außer sich selbst". Und dies kannst du vermutlich nur über einen externen Mischer (z.B. via AUX-Wege) lösen, auf dem du dann auch gleich die Mischung von Moderations-Mikro und Skype-Ton machen kannst.
> ...


----------

